# red oak flooring for smoker



## dolphage2 (Apr 10, 2010)

My son just had red oak flooring put in his house. I have a lot of the scrap pieces and wanted to use them for my smoker. The installer said it was raw oak and was not treated with anything. After he installed it he stained it and sealed it himself. Does anyone out there know for a fact that raw oak flooring it not treated with any chemicals. I sure would like to use it but if I don't know for sure it's going in the fireplace. Thanks in advance
Randy


----------

